Ask HN: If you've had a bad boss, how did you manage them? - fapi1974
======
downerending
Short term: Fawn over them. People want to be adored, and your crappy boss
almost certainly does.

Longer term: Get out of there. You're not a slave, and there are a reasonable
number of not-bad bosses in the world.

------
a3n
I quit. One job is pretty much any similar job, and you're going to eventually
quit anyway, or the job will drop out from under you one way or another.

